# Netzwerk sodoku



## millinär (19. Jun 2006)

Weil ich hier jetzt schon viel über sodoku gelesen habe wollte ich mal fragen ob vieleicht nicht jemand lust hat 
ein Netzwerk sodoku zu programmieren in dem mehrere spieler gleichzeitig an einem sodoku knobeln können 

vieleich jemand der schon ein sodoku programm fertig programmiert hat das man dann nur noch mutiplayer fertig machen muss 
falls wir so 4 programmierer sind sollte das eigentlich schnell zu realisieren sein


----------



## lin (19. Jun 2006)

und weshalb sollte das spass machen?
also für mich besteht beim sudoku die herausforderung (und somit auch der spass) darin, ein sudoku möglichst rasch alleine lösen zu können. Ich sehe keine Spielspasssteigerung in einem Netzwerkspiel, im Gegenteil, dann dominiert einfach der beste Spieler und die anderen können bestenfalls zugucken. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## millinär (19. Jun 2006)

teilweise hast du recht
aber du hast noch nir probiert ein sodoku gemeisam zu lösen oder? dann 
würde die herausforderung nicht mehr darin bestehen möglicht schnell alleine zu einer lösung zu kommen sonder möglichst schnell gemeinsam ein sodoku zu lösen das wäre eine ganz neue variante weil man dann auch mit gruppendynamik rechnen muss usw. und falls man nicht mehr weiter kommt weiß vieleicht jemand anderes einen weg
das einzig wichtige besteht darin das man in die kästchen notizen schreiben kann damit die spieler ihre gedankengänge einander mitteilen können und so effizienter arbeiten : 
zb: sollte man in ein kästchen für das noch nicht die richtige zahl bekannt ist alle zahlen reinschreiben können die möglich sind und davon könnte dann jemand anderes fall er merkt das dort eine zahl zuviel drinne ist eine rausstreichen


----------



## lin (20. Jun 2006)

naja, ich weiss nicht, aber wenn du ein bisschen übung hast, dann bist du im sudoku lösen so schnell, dass es kaum was bringt, irgendwo eine notiz reinzuschreiben. 

und wenn man zu zweit ein sudoku lösen will, schnappt man sich halt ein blatt und machts an einem tisch... da kann man sich die gedanken gleich direkt mitteilen.


----------



## PyroPi (20. Jun 2006)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn bei einem Netzwerk-Sudoku mehrere Spieler _gegeneinander_ antreten, d.h. alle bekommen gleichzeitig ein zufällig generiertes Sudoku und wer als erster die richtige Lösung hat gewinnt. Oder wer in einer fest vorgegebenen Zeit die meisten richtigen Zahlen ausfüllt gewinnt.


----------



## lin (20. Jun 2006)

ja, würd ich auch schon besser finden, jedenfalls könnte man schöne statistiken führen :wink:


----------



## millinär (6. Jul 2006)

das spiel wäre viel fließender weil wenn einer nicht mehr weiter weiß 
weis vieleicht jemand anderes weiter 
Turniere kann man ja dann trotzdem noch machen weil sich wie bei jedem guten online spiel verschiedene clans bilden werden auserden ist doch schon die frage interessant : sind 5 gute einzelspieler besser als 5 mittlere spieler die ein gutes Team Bilden 
das spiele würde um eine dimension erweitert werden :Teamgeist


----------



## lin (7. Jul 2006)

naja, ich kenne Leute die lösen ein Sudoku in der Zeit wo ich vielleicht erst 1/3 gelöst habe. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich für so nen Spieler eine grosse Hilfe wäre. Aber stimmt schon, man könnte ja beides kombinieren, also auch verschieden grosse Teams bilden lassen, dann kanns immer noch ein 1vs1 oder eben auch ein 4vs4 oder 2vs5 werden


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jul 2006)

Und wenn einer der Teams dann einfach ein Sudoko-Solverprogramm anklemmt?
Irgendwie überzeugen mich all diese Argumente noch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## lin (7. Jul 2006)

böser cheater du :bae:


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jul 2006)

Das Argument dass man cheaten kann kannst du ja bei jedem Spiel bringen ???:L


----------



## millinär (11. Jul 2006)

und auserdem gings mir ja nicht darum gegeneinander zu spielen sondern miteinander  
und man wäre da in einder echten marktlücke weil miteinander nur bei ganz wenigen denkspielen gut realisierbar ist
zb: schach sehr schwer weil arbeitsteilung schwierig 
mühle dame usw über all das selbe : wie soll man sich das denken teilen??
und mit meinen beiden beispiel bilder(s.o.) habe ich für sodoku eine sehr gute lösung dieses proplems parat


----------



## lin (16. Jul 2006)

> zb: schach sehr schwer weil arbeitsteilung schwierig


Schach geht, solange man es nicht auf einem allzu hohen NIveau spielt, recht gut. Weil die selben Personen sehen nie dieselben Züge. Und wenn Person A Zug X vorschlägt sieht Person B vielleicht gerade, dass Zug X ein kapitaler Fehler wäre.... etc. :wink:

ed. 1661 posts, ach welch schöne symmetrie :wink:


----------



## millinär (16. Jul 2006)

dann muss aber person a person b erstmal erklären warum es ein fehler wäre und dann schlägt b einen zug vor der auch ein fehler wäre und der gefällt dann a nicht  usw.  das kann ganzschön komliziert sein vorallem am pc 
also da wäre sodoku so wie ich es oben vorgeschlagen habe wesentlich schneller und unkomplizierter

und auserdem können man beim schach  schwer mit 8 personen zusammenspielen das wäre dann wohl nur was für cracks


----------

